# Dog allergic to lamb lung?



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

So I bought some of those castor and pollux lamb lung treats for the dogs and ferrets and I might even try feeding the hedgehogs some but my small mutt Jack has thrown up twice with them. My other dogs eats them just fine. Is it possible to be allergic to lamb lung? He eats a lamb based kibble all the time. The ingredient is just lamb lung.

Here is the link
http://www.castorpolluxpet.com/product/good-buddy-lamb-lung-training-treats


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

If he's used to a lamb based kibble it seems pretty unlikely. Hopefully he isn't developing an allergy to lamb. It can happen over time and it really sucks because you have to change foods.

My dog throws new treats up fairly often, but it's because he gets so excited that he forgets to chew. How much time passes between treat and vomit? Do the treats come up whole?

Keep an eye out for excessive scratching. That's a pretty frequent symptom for newly developed allergies.

I really hope it's nothing. Seems like you've already got enough going on without a sick doggy too


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

He throws them up fairly fast. The only other time I have seen him throw up like this is when he got into a bag of chocolate chips. I think he ate like two (chips) before I snatched them up but he threw them up right away. 

The itching is something I didn't even think about until now.  He's been a lot itchier lately, I thought it was dry skin, Colorado weather and all. 

The crazy thing is that lamb is often used as a control food for testing allergies because it is one of the least likely culprits for ferrets to be allergic too besides rabbits. Of course it would be my dog that is allergic to something like this. 

I'll keep an eye on him. I won't be able to buy new food until Friday. Do you think I should go with chicken for the new food? 

And yes, the last thing I need right now is a sick dog.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

It's definitely odd that he's reacting to lamb. The only thing my golden retriever could eat without losing fur was lamb. 

The suggestion for a food switch is usually to go with something that gets most of the protein from a single source so you can rule out other allergies. It's also suggested that you switch to a game meat, like elk, rabbit, pheasant, etc, because your dog probably hasn't encountered them enough to become allergic. But most foods with game as the main ingredient are pricey, and since he's having trouble with lamb, it's probably safe for you to try chicken. 

Chicken is the most common problem food for dogs with allergies so keep a close eye on him after the switch.

I hope a food switch is enough to get him better! Keep me posted


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Will do! Thanks for the help.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Alright well we are a week or so into the switch of the new food. Blue buffalo chicken is what we put him on. Not my first choice but my fiance picked it out. Jack likes the new food, he's never been a picky eater and just recently the itching has gone down BUT it also snowed and then melted causing the humidity to rise a little, so I want to wait for a few dryer days before attributing that to the food. 

Oh and I should have mentioned that I was fairly certain he wasn't allergic to chicken since I make homemade chicken feet treats and he loves those and never throws them up.


----------



## FinnickHog (Dec 1, 2014)

Sounds like good news so far! I hope it's the food helping Jack's itchiness and not just the humidity.


----------

